# Name Tags



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Do you guys have name tags for your cats? Cheddar will be an indoor cat and I just love name tags to begin with. Plus, what if he were to accidentally get out the door one day. He will be microchipped when he gets neutered but I really don't have much faith in those anyways.

I have these for my dogs and would like to one day get one made for Cheddar. They can make any design you want or get a design that's already there. I'm not too artistic or creative, so anyone got any ideas on a design that would suit Cheddar? 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/TagMePetTags?section_id=10257719&page=1


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I've ordered one for every cat we've had. When they die I glue it to a rock and place it where we scatter their ashes in the garden.


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Those are cute. I have one for each of our indoor kitties just in case. I just got ours from Petsmart, they are in the shape of fish


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

Ours won't really keep their collars on, so I haven't worried about it.. Although I would like to get them tags. Mainly because they are sweet but also just in case they do happen to ever get out.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry doesn't wear a collar anymore. When she did wear one, I tried putting her tag from the shelter on it. She hated the way it touched her chest and it ended up disappearing. I think I found it again, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

All my boys HAVE collars with tags, I keep them in the pocket of the soft sided carrier. They are all also microchipped.

The only time I use their tags is if Im taking them OUT of the apartment for some reason or another. Just in case someone escapes in transit.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I got my dogs these ones and I really like them and they last forever. I used to get the ones from the pet store but always had to replace every year as the writing would wear off. I choose one for Devon but want to wait until it becomes official that he's staying, so don't want to jinx it. This is the one I like for Devon: https://www.etsy.com/listing/1679805..._home_active_7

Are there any creative designers out there? The people who make these tags will make custom ones but i'm just not that creative to come up with something that screams "Cheddar".

I was thinking of this one, you know...cheese...mouse, or is it too cheezy? (no pun intended ha ha)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/1307977...home_active_17

or should I choose one like this to kind of go with the moon theme, it just doesn't look like a "Cheddar" tag.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/7935554...home_active_23


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I do the same thing as MowMow. My kitties are naked in the house, but if they are going out for ANY reason, they wear their collars and tags (of which they probably have more than I have clothes, haha!). Of course they are all microchipped as well.

I'd recommend Lupine or Red Dingo products for high quality tags if you are in the market. Both brands have a ton of different styles, and are guaranteed...if you can't read them anymore, they will replace them for free.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

I love tags, but unfortunately they kept getting stuck on the magnet at the bottom of the cat door, so my cats are currently without. 
One of my previous cats always found a way to take Femme's collar off during play. So after loosing the second one, I decided its not worth the trouble. 
At least microchips can't get lost.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Time Bandit said:


> I'd recommend Lupine or Red Dingo products for high quality tags if you are in the market. Both brands have a ton of different styles, and are guaranteed...if you can't read them anymore, they will replace them for free.


 Those are nice but I much prefer the look and heavy duty of the Tag Me Pets. I also like the etched look in brass. My dogs have them for several years now and they still look brand new.

I need help with finding one that suits Cheddar or help designing one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

For Cheddar: A big "Smiley Face" tag, in yellow, orange, or a fluorescent green!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice looking tags! 
I am very much a collar & tag AND microchip advocate! Not just one, but both. If you rely on just a chip to get your pet back, you are hoping the only people that find your cat will have a chip reader available.
Most people don't have them and can't be asked to take the cat to a vet or somewhere that can read the chip.

I always put the word "chipped" on the tag somewhere. That way if it is a medical issue, they can get the vet info from the chip also.

ALL THAT BEING SAID... personally, I HATE collars and tags on my or any cat. I abhor little bells. Plus it always seems cats tend to scratch when wearing a collar.

I wish I remembered how many collars and tags I've been through. My girls keep me busy replacing them... often. I now keep spares. (the guy I buy tags from gave me an extra one for Sadie, last time since it's usually her that strips her collar off)


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I do like sea turtles. Not sure how it would fit Cheddar, but that one is my favorite.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I am going to steal the link to the seller 

I have tags for my dogs but not Merlin. My female dog destroyed his last collar so I need to find something more permanent. It was a $3.00 collar from the grocery store anyway. The tags the dogs have have had the writing scratched off in less than a year.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

ashlee18 said:


> I am going to steal the link to the seller
> 
> I have tags for my dogs but not Merlin. My female dog destroyed his last collar so I need to find something more permanent. It was a $3.00 collar from the grocery store anyway. The tags the dogs have have had the writing scratched off in less than a year.


These tags are awesome. They last forever, very good quality.


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

If you can custom order, maybe they could make you a tag that actually looks like a slice of cheese. I live in Wisconsin, land of the cheese heads, so I am picturing kind of a triangle shape, but with a rounded top. Maybe they could even find a way to use some shading to make it look kind of 3D? It looks like the person who makes these is pretty creative, so if you describe what you're after, I bet they could come up with some awesome ideas. I like the mouse thing, but I'm not sure it would relate to Cheddar, or just be more of the classic cat and mouse thing. The moon is good in theory, but again, I'm not sure it really says cheddar. I would try for the slice of cheese thing if I were you. After all, what says Cheddar more than a big slice of cheese? Too bad you don't live in Wisconsin. You could get a tag shaped like the state of Wisconsin, and everyone knows we are the cheese state, but since you live in Oregon, that might be confusing if Cheddar ever really did get lost. Other things I relate to cheese would be wine, sausage, and of course crackers, but I'm not sure how you could use those. 
I am a big fan of collars, bells, and tags. My Kitties all wear them, and have never had any issues. When we take them outside of the house, they wear harnesses and leashes, except for my adult cat, Truth, because she fears leaving the house, and gives us what we call the "death meows." I wish I had thought to harness train her when she was young, because now I feel bad for her when she has to leave and gets so upset. At least she doesn't mind the collar. 
Good luck choosing your tag. I hope you will let us know what you decide!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

These tags are indeed cute! But I wonder how big they are? It seems mostly fit for dogs and if Cheddar is still tiny, it'll look like a medallion on him, lol! I've been looking for nice kitty tags for a long time, and really like these:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/124628499/add-id-tag-to-my-cat-collar?ref=shop_home_active_2

https://www.etsy.com/listing/153560200/handmade-dogscats-cotton-pet-id-tag-on?ref=shop_home_active_6

In the latter one, it's a bit cutesy--I don't know if that's a bow tie collar, but I don't need that, lol. I guess I personally prefer non-dangling id tags on mine since they don't like bells and anything dangling would only get them to scratch at it and potentially get their nails caught? (I know, I'm such a worrier!)

My two were already chipped before I adopted them but it's only been recently that I've put on a collar. Maya sometimes is a door dasher! And G...well he was an expert collar houdini when I first put a collar on him. He got out of it the first 20 times with a breakaway collar or chewed up the adjustable types until I found one that was a snug fit (under 8 inches). He still gets out of it occasionally but leaves it alone for the most part.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Now that you mention it, I need to get 1 for Robin! The vet used to do them.

Something in gold?


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Arvada said:


> If you can custom order, maybe they could make you a tag that actually looks like a slice of cheese.
> 
> I am a big fan of collars, bells, and tags.


 That's a great idea. I will contact them and see what they say. Thank you.

I too like the bells. It lets me know where they are and if things go quiet, it gives me a cue to make sure they are sleeping and not getting into any trouble :lol:



TabbCatt said:


> These tags are indeed cute! But I wonder how big they are? It seems mostly fit for dogs and if Cheddar is still tiny, it'll look like a medallion on him, lol! I've been looking for nice kitty tags for a long time, and really like these:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/124628499/add-id-tag-to-my-cat-collar?ref=shop_home_active_2
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/153560200/handmade-dogscats-cotton-pet-id-tag-on?ref=shop_home_active_6


 I can't open the links.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Cheddar said:


> I can't open the links.



Oh, weird...ok, they're both from Etsy.com
Look up "ikeandstella" (store name) for the first link and "PinkysFriends" for the second.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh, weird...ok, they're both from Etsy.com
> Look up "ikeandstella" (store name) for the first link and "PinkysFriends" for the second.


I can open the links now. Maybe the site was down when I was trying to open them the other day.

For those of you that have tags, what diameter are they? The ones I like are 1 inch and it's just enough room to put in my full address and phone number on the back. I know they would be a bit too big but they would grow into them.


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

i just got a petsmart fish one too but i did find a site that does licenses with pet info. Totally cute idea..and u can put more info on it.

Welcome to ID4Pet


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

I got mine from this site

https://www.dogtagart.com/browse/custom-dog-tags 

Such pretty art and if you get a small one its perfect for a kitty 

Mine came with Loki's symbol and his name and all my details on the back just in case he gets out.


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I asked the girl that makes the tag to design something for Cheddar. I like the cheese sketch but feel something is missing. I was thinking of asking her to add "Da Cat" or something. Ideas?


----------



## Arvada (Aug 25, 2014)

Those look awesome! I think "Da Cat" is good. You probably can't fit too many more letters on there. Hope you take pictures of the finished product to show us.


----------



## Torsti&Tapio (Jun 5, 2014)

We did get Tapio a collar but the jingling of the bell/tag kept freaking him out so we could only keep it on for minutes at a time before feeling sorry for him. Ideally I'd like him to wear his collar but doesn't seem to be happening. He is entirely indoor though (we live in an apartment so minimal chance of him getting out *knock on wood*) and he was microchipped at the shelter.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

My cats have Saint Francis medals as collar tags. On the back it has their name (so if they were found, the finder would be able to identify them as the missing pet) and my cell phone number. They don't go outside at all, but I like having that as a backup in case they should get out by mistake.


----------

